# mil dot question



## Frisco (Dec 26, 2008)

If my scope is 3-9x40
What magnification do I use to measure the size of the target to figure the range using the mil dots?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2008)

What brand and model #???

Size of the mil dot will very by scopes, alot of companies making mil dot scopes that are not even capable of ranging with...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 28, 2008)

+ Are they baseballs, footballs or softballs?


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 28, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> What brand and model #???
> 
> Size of the mil dot will very by scopes, alot of companies making mil dot scopes that are not even capable of ranging with...





SgtUSMC8541 said:


> + Are they baseballs, footballs or softballs?



Yep, there needs to be more info before a good answer is given.

First Focal Plane scopes also allow you to mil at all magnifications.


----------



## Frisco (Dec 28, 2008)

ah, well thanks for the quick responses, but I have no idea who made the scope, it's just a cheap on I was given to put on my .22..


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok,

Let's start to see if your mils magnify with the scope.
 1.  Do the mil-dots increase in size with the magnification adjustment? Or do they get smaller?


----------



## Frisco (Dec 29, 2008)

They stay the same, I noticed a change in the mil measurement when I was trying to mil range at different magnifications..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Are they oval in shape or round? What was the range you were ranging and how did it change? Did you increase the magnification and the range became closer or further? How were you using the mil dots to range (i.e. did you use the dot or the cross hair between the dot's? What was the change in distance (I.e. more then +/-50 meters from tru distance)???


Need some real info on it to be of any help...;)


----------



## Frisco (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, but I'll just mil range a known range till i find a magnification that give me the correct answer.  I don't mean to make you do all that work, I was just wondering if it was a standardized thing...


----------



## Chad (Dec 31, 2008)

Typically it will be 9x, for a 3-9x.


----------



## bear creek outpost (Jan 3, 2009)

Frisco said:


> If my scope is 3-9x40
> What magnification do I use to measure the size of the target to figure the range using the mil dots?



if its a true mildot scope stand a 72in tall target at 500 yards top to bottom of target will be 4mils ,250 yrds will be 8mils .dont think youll get those ranges out of a 22 though. magnification that comes closest to matching above is setting you need for ranging  check out shooterready.com and go to mildot classroom


----------

